# John Deere 4610 won't move fwd or bckwd with engine running



## quade (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a 4610 with Hydrostatic transmission and during normal operation, the pedals would no longer engage the tractor to move forward or backward. Any ideas?
The machine was in the process of moving and lifting a dead tree trunk with the loader (and mfwd engaged) when this occurred.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! What's the hydraulic fluid level? Been here before so I'll mention it, as stupid as it sounds, but sometimes when your in the woods, brush and branches snag and bend / break things. I'd check under your machine for snagged hoses and linkages and wires.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"as stupid as it sounds, but sometimes when your in the woods, brush and branches snag and bend / break things. I'd check under your machine for snagged hoses and linkages and wires. "

Nope,not true Tractor Beam..but great advice.


----------



## quade (Dec 9, 2011)

Double-checked and reseated connections, cleared debris from underneath tractor and the problem was gone. Thought it would be something more serious- thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

quade said:


> Double-checked and reseated connections, cleared debris from underneath tractor and the problem was gone. Thought it would be something more serious- thanks for the heads-up!


That's great to hear. I love cheap fixes!


----------

